# nycd and og kush



## homegrown998 (Nov 7, 2008)

Where are they? Are they clone only or something, I'm still trying to figure out what to order Ive made my mind up and then changed it about three times already. I'm just trying to start with the best of the best.


----------



## wakebud77 (Nov 8, 2008)

The only place im aware of NYCD ($160) is on attitude seed co. and they might have og but idk for sure


----------



## massproducer (Nov 8, 2008)

You can get NYCD any place that sells soma's seeds, Doc Chronic has them, but don't confuse NYCD for sour diesel because they are totally different strains, Sour Diesel is related to OG but soma's diesel is not.

OG is a clone only but i know that greenthumb has them in S1's.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 8, 2008)

hxxp://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=soma_nyc


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright I found the nycd at Attitude, man that is allot for 10 seeds. But a smart man on this forum told me I should not be wasting my time and money on cheap stuff for my closet when I could be spending money on good genetics. So that is what I intend to do before I even start to build my closet. Anyway I also have my eye on jack herer, super silver haze, G13, Kali mist, and of course white widow. If i cant find og thin ill probably go with master. Does the nycd clone easy?


----------



## iToke (Nov 12, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> Alright I found the nycd at Attitude, man that is allot for 10 seeds. But a smart man on this forum told me I should not be wasting my time and money on cheap stuff for my closet when I could be spending money on good genetics. So that is what I intend to do before I even start to build my closet. Anyway I also have my eye on *jack herer, super silver haze, G13, Kali mist, and of course white widow.* If i cant find og thin ill probably go with master. Does the nycd clone easy?


 
Nice list, how bout some Northern Lights?

Ive heard mixed reviews on NYCD which is what kept me from ordering it.


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 12, 2008)

Northern lights is near the top of my affordable list, the ones Ive listed above are the ones i will get when I know Ive found a seed bank thats reliable.


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 12, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> You can get NYCD any place that sells soma's seeds, Doc Chronic has them, but don't confuse NYCD for sour diesel because they are totally different strains, Sour Diesel is related to OG but soma's diesel is not.
> 
> OG is a clone only but i know that greenthumb has them in S1's.


which is better? now you got me thinking about the sour. Have you ever got the chance to compare them side by side?


----------



## massproducer (Nov 12, 2008)

not side by side but I have grown both several times and i will say without hesitation that Rez's Sour Diesel ine in the best diesel out there... No disrespect to soma but his Diesel is not even real diesel, it is something totally different, and it has nothing to do with the original ECSD which is clone-only


----------



## homegrown998 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think ill be going with sour thin, but who is Rez's line? or who sells it? I'm in the states so I can't go through the doc.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 12, 2008)

Reservior seeds, they can be gotten at gypsi nirvana


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

I had some sour for the 2nd time last week and I love it.  I have a Northern Lights 4 days into veg right now but I have never grown/smoked it before so I will let you guys know


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 13, 2008)

NYCD is a LONG strain. I ran it once. Never again. 10-11 weeks. Doesn't start throwing bud till week 6. If you run this with other strains, you will hate it. BUT, if you do a whole run of NYCD, you will be ok, and all your friends will love you.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 13, 2008)

I Tried Some Nycd I Got From A Club Here A While Back It Was Killer Along With Strawberry Diesel Bomb! Dont Like Sour D So Much Everytime I Had It Didnt Get Me High Im Real Heavy Smoker Though Not To Sure About The Rest


----------



## massproducer (Nov 13, 2008)

if you are saying that sour deisel didn't get you high then I would say that you didn't have sour diesel, not from rez anyways... it is funny that you can like strawberry diesel but not sour diesel when strawberry diesel is sour diesel x kyle kushman strawberry couch, but it is highly sour diesel dominate, while once again NYCD has nothing to do with the other diesel lines which once again originate from Chemdawg...  You have got to be the first person I have ever heard say they got high from NYCD but didn't get high from Sour d, wow, but i guess to each is own...

Out of curiousity where did you get the sour diesel, strawberry diesel and the NYC diesel???  Like did you grow this or just take someones word as to it was what they said it was?


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, the SD definately gets me ripped when i smoke it and i am also a heavy smoker.  I actually just got 2 baby sour diesel clones, oh how i cant wait.  Got some blueberry F1 clones from  a buddy as well... hmm maybe a blueberry sd cross?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 23, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> if you are saying that sour deisel didn't get you high then I would say that you didn't have sour diesel, not from rez anyways... it is funny that you can like strawberry diesel but not sour diesel when strawberry diesel is sour diesel x kyle kushman strawberry couch, but it is highly sour diesel dominate, while once again NYCD has nothing to do with the other diesel lines which once again originate from Chemdawg... You have got to be the first person I have ever heard say they got high from NYCD but didn't get high from Sour d, wow, but i guess to each is own...
> 
> Out of curiousity where did you get the sour diesel, strawberry diesel and the NYC diesel??? Like did you grow this or just take someones word as to it was what they said it was?


 

HAD IT LOTS OF DIFFERENT TIMES FROM DIFF MEDICAL SHOPS AROUND THE AREA


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 23, 2008)

So You Say Nycd Is Chemdogg Dont People Say Og And Bubba Came From That Strain Also?


----------



## massproducer (Nov 23, 2008)

no NYCD is not sour diesel, they are totally different strains, with totally different genetics... NYCD is soma's version of Deisel, it has nothing to do with the original diesel line, which produced OG kush and sour D...  Bubba Kush is once again a totally different strain and really shares nothing with OG... OG is not really a kush, it just shares a lot of kush qualities but OG isn't really a kush, while bubba is a true blue kush


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 23, 2008)

Why Is It Not A Kush?


----------



## massproducer (Nov 24, 2008)

Because it doesn't have any kush in its make up... OG kush is a chemdog S1 pheno, it is not a kush, which is a part of the world in which a particular geneotype grows as a landrace...  Kush in itself is not a strain but a group of strains that can be traced back to their hindu kush landrace origins... some kushes are not even called kush, like citral, which is a very nice kush... Kush is the prototypical Indica and are very closely related to their landrace afghani cousins, some even classify afghani and kush as the same because they can display so many of the same traits, such as exaggerated indica traits and very large yields...  Many hash plants have their origins in either kush or afghani or a combination of both

Kush is said to contain the greatest potential for medical patients because of its very unique properties...  Kush also has a very distinct taste and smell, that is hard to replicate, but this is what OG does, it replicates some of the essential kush traits, mainly being the smell and taste, but because something smells and tastes like kush doesn't make it a kush

Do not get me wrong, i am one of the biggest fans of Chem and all of its family, especially Sour D ( Not NYCD)...  Something like hindu kush has a very special high as well, it is not devestating, it is more cerebral and very relaxing because it is very high in CBD, while still containing way above average THC levels, this totally balances the high, helps with inflammation, muscle spasicity and an array of other things...  While chem/OG/Sour are up straight devestating...  Og/Chem/Sour affects more of the head then true kushes do...  OG will floor you if you are not careful but it is more because of the fact that your mind gets so cloudy it gets hard to process information, while true kush leaves you with a very clear head and relaxed body, great for thinking and working as it keeps your mind sharp but body relaxed, while OG will leave you stupified and your thinking process usless for about half an hour...lol


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 24, 2008)

Mass is the man.

Here is a little clip about the history of Chem/SD and OG.

Yes, I trust this source.


***Special thanks go to orgogliodiprovi and chemdog who helped me straighten out the story and exact details.  ***

Brief background: 

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In &#8217;91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can&#8217;t blame him). The 3 females were labeled &#8216;chemdawg&#8217; (now &#8217;91 chemdawg), &#8216;chemdawg a&#8217; (now chemdawg&#8217;s sister), and &#8216;chemdawg b&#8217;. In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled &#8216;c&#8217;, &#8216;d&#8217;, and &#8216;e&#8217;. the &#8216;e&#8217; seed never germinated, &#8216;c&#8217; turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg &#8216;d&#8217; was the keeper. In '06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'. Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.

Chemdawg Crosses:
&#8226; 'OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996. 
&#8226; 'Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian. 
&#8226; Original Diesel' (also known as Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by a guy known as &#8216;weasel&#8217;.

&#8226; 'chemdog' and friends made several crosses that are held closely by a small group of friends and acquaintances. Among them are:

1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno]) 
2. Giesel (Chem D x Mass Super Skunk) 
3. Bubble Chem (Chemdawg&#8217;s Sister x Sag's Bubbleberry)
4. Dawg Daze aka ChemHaze (Chem D x &#8217;93 Sensi's NL#5/Haze)
5. Chemdawg D x Pbud (another old-school Colorado strain)


JJ-NYC has been working on a Chemdawg D-based seed line for several years now. He started by crossing Chemdawg D to Sensi's Afghani after thoroughly testing both Sensi's Afghani and Sensi's Hindu Kush to determine which was more stable and would be better for the initial cross. JJ then did a backcross, known as "Double Dawg." Several phenos of this circulate and several people still have beans. JJ's latest work to the line is a second backcross known as "Tres Dawg" which is just starting to get tested. 

Rezdog of Reservoir Seeds recently released several Chemdawg crosses as part of his 'Trinity' charity auctions. The crosses included Chemdawg D x Sensi's Hindu Kush and Snowdawg x Sensi's Hindu Kush, Chemdawg D x Sour Diesel IBL, Snowdawg x Sour Diesel IBL, ChemHaze x Sour Diesel IBL and Giesel x Sour Diesel IBL.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 25, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Because it doesn't have any kush in its make up... OG kush is a chemdog S1 pheno, it is not a kush, which is a part of the world in which a particular geneotype grows as a landrace... Kush in itself is not a strain but a group of strains that can be traced back to their hindu kush landrace origins... some kushes are not even called kush, like citral, which is a very nice kush... Kush is the prototypical Indica and are very closely related to their landrace afghani cousins, some even classify afghani and kush as the same because they can display so many of the same traits, such as exaggerated indica traits and very large yields... Many hash plants have their origins in either kush or afghani or a combination of both
> 
> Kush is said to contain the greatest potential for medical patients because of its very unique properties... Kush also has a very distinct taste and smell, that is hard to replicate, but this is what OG does, it replicates some of the essential kush traits, mainly being the smell and taste, but because something smells and tastes like kush doesn't make it a kush
> 
> Do not get me wrong, i am one of the biggest fans of Chem and all of its family, especially Sour D ( Not NYCD)... Something like hindu kush has a very special high as well, it is not devestating, it is more cerebral and very relaxing because it is very high in CBD, while still containing way above average THC levels, this totally balances the high, helps with inflammation, muscle spasicity and an array of other things... While chem/OG/Sour are up straight devestating... Og/Chem/Sour affects more of the head then true kushes do... OG will floor you if you are not careful but it is more because of the fact that your mind gets so cloudy it gets hard to process information, while true kush leaves you with a very clear head and relaxed body, great for thinking and working as it keeps your mind sharp but body relaxed, while OG will leave you stupified and your thinking process usless for about half an hour...lol


 


THAT MADE ME LAUGH BROUGHT BACK OLD MEMORIES "OG WILL FLOOR YOU" ITS TRUE HAPPENED TO A FRIEND  STILL LAUGH ABOUT IT


----------

